# Seattle and Vancouver



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Seattle









http://www.flickr.com/photos/smirv/8630808660/
Seattle Water Front Skyline with the Space Needle



27 - Seattle Skyline by -Higbie-, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Seattle


05 - Pike Place Market - 1 by -Higbie-, on Flickr


... by Kieran001, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver



H12b-Canada-British-Columbia-Vancouver-English-Bay-Cherry-Blossoms-Ryan-Tom-Tourism-BC by surlysomething2, on Flickr


2013-03-23 Granville Island 031 by elma2010, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver


Untitled by ethanea, on Flickr


Just across the bay by The Ambling Monk, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Seattle


Seattle City Skyline at Night Viewed from a Washington State Ferry by Lee Rentz, on Flickr


The Seattle Great Wheel and Space Needle on the Waterfront at Night by Lee Rentz, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Seattle


Sunset from West Seattle by Fresnatic, on Flickr


Metropolitan Under Marshmallows by El Justy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver


Vancouver Reflections by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr


Yaletown HDR by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver


Vancouver by Night (HDR) by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr


Vancouver Blue Hour (HDR) by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr


----------

